# Maps in the Meanwhile



## RangerWickett (May 29, 2012)

I recently learned that AeroDM, an EN World poster, has a Kickstarter project for a map pack. Market, Town Square, Sewer, Docks, City Gates, Manor, Fortress, Forest, Caves, and Temple. Watch the video, because he's got some clever ideas.

ARC: A Region Charted. ARC: A Region Charted RPG Map Pack by AJ — Kickstarter

I'm a fan of the map style, and I figure folks running ZEITGEIST might be able to use these maps for when the party strays from the main elements of an adventure, or if you need additional material for when a micrometeor strikes Thurston's house next month and only damages his hard drive, destroying the draft of adventure 5.

(Thurston, send me the draft of adventure 5 now as a backup. *grin*)


----------



## Rugult (May 29, 2012)

Actually Ryan, I've been paying pretty close attention to this site, just in case...


----------



## Ajar (May 30, 2012)

Those maps look pretty good. I like the art style, and it would be nice to have some spare maps in the event of unplanned encounters in Zeitgeist.


----------



## AeroDm (Jun 2, 2012)

Hey, thanks for the praise. It is too kind. Here's some photos to try and tempt the weak into checking it out a bit more!


----------



## OnlineDM (Jun 5, 2012)

AeroDm said:


> Hey, thanks for the praise. It is too kind. Here's some photos to try and tempt the weak into checking it out a bit more!




Out of curiosity, have you considered offering a backer level that's PDF-only? I only run games using MapTool (whether online or in-person), so I have no need for physical poster maps, but I'm always interested in high-quality maps that I can drop into my campaigns.

Just a thought!


----------

